# Male genitalia strange looking



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

HI my name is Kenneth, Im new to the forum. 

I adopted a couple of hedgies but the male have a strange looking genitalia. At least for me it look stranges.

can any body tell if this is ok o not and post a picture of your male hedgie to compare


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm really no expert on this as I've only seen my male, but that looks rather... inflamed, perhaps? But I really have no idea. Hopefully someone who has more experience with males can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is not normal. It looks like the inside of the shaft is prolapsing. Try and keep the tissue moist with warm water or saline (contact lens solution) rinse. If it doesn't go back in after a few hours, get him to a vet quickly.


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

im gonna try that LizardGirl. im checking him and it seem like if he cut his penis with something. should I put some triple antibiotic. there is no open wound be i can see that there was one. or so it like like. I did a search on prolapsing but it only happens on females genitalia and on male only in the rectum


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Could he have a piece of litter stuck in there?

I think you need to make a vet appointment, it looks like it is, or is soon to be infected.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Vet, definitely. Make an appointment as soon as you can, that little fella needs help, and fast; that looks like it could get infected very quicky, if it isn't already.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

See if you can gently push the skin back and see if there is something caught in it. He needs to see a vet ASAP but if there is something obvious, the sooner you get it out the better. Poor little guy.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, an experienced, well-knowledged exotic animal vet is what he needs, NOW! Poor boy!


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Yes, an experienced, well-knowledged exotic animal vet is what he needs, NOW! Poor boy!


this is the hard part. there is no exotic animal pet near by. not at 100mile around me. I did talk to a friend who is a vet student and he told me to desinfect the area. and aply som topic antibiotic. and take a look if there was anything inside. He also told me to change the bedding since this pine stuff might be the reason. I changing to fleece tomorrow. Thankfully I already have the fleece. for now he is outside the cage on a carrier. Im cleaning the area every 15 minute with saline rinse and applying antibiotic to see what happens. I have check him in the inside since i think it my hurt him. But since he is so friendly with me im gonna try


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Kennyreef said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, an experienced, well-knowledged exotic animal vet is what he needs, NOW! Poor boy!
> ...


 You are suppose to find a vet around you before getting an exotic animal. That was kinda selfish of you to get the hedgehog without that. Anyways try all you can, and good luck. Disinfecting it is number one right now though.

-Heather


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Aspen is the only safe wood bedding, pine and cedar are bad for them. I think pine has to do with the oils and sap in it, cedar gives off a gas. I remember something about a chemical reaction that can cause burns, it might explain what is going on.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw that you were going to use a "triple antibiotic", but I'm really hoping you're using regular strength antibiotic stuff (regular strength Polysporin, regular strength Neosporin). Anything else is bad for them as well, and you'd just be making things worse.

Also... Edit to add...

I suggest switching the rest of your hedgehogs off the pine as well, as soon as possible.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing great treating it and changing onto liners. Keeping the tissue wet and gently trying to move it back inside is the best you can do from home. Try calling all your local vets and see if any have experience with rats, rabbits, guinea pigs, or ferrets. If they have any small animal experience, even if not very exotic, they should be able to help you or refer you to a more suitable vet.

Good luck- poor boy is probably incredibly uncomfortable.


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks I did found a vet that work with ferret. he actually have a 24hr phone number i and I call. This is the first time he will deal with a hedgehog since in Puerto Rico there aren't many. Im using neosporin has antibiotic. so far it doesn't look red any more. so I'm hopping it will get better. 

I'm diffidently changing the bedding. 

he still playful and he lets me touch the area so I can disinfect it. I also call the person who was the previews owner and told me that they were all the time on aspen bedding so maybe this is just a reaction from the pine stuff. 

So my guinea pigs are going for fleece liners to. Much cheaper in the long run. 

any way thank to all and I will keep this updated.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Put your hedgehog on some white paper towels inside his carrier, and put the towels on top of some fleece. this will tell you if he's peeing. It is REALLY REALLY important for you to know if he is peeing, the color of his urine, and if he stops. Please call every single vet in your area to see if they would take in your hedgie as an emergency. And even contact your local vet school.

Kennyreef, can you tell us what city you are in?


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

nice idea. thanks


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Poor guy! Looks like some sort of infection...sooner the better in the case of getting to a vet.

I have heard a lot of debate over various types of bedding, what's good/bad/etc. I do not know about pine, but I don't really trust any sort of bedding other than fleece/fabric just to be safe (with frequent washing, of course, to avoid it getting too wet in there and risking fungal infections). I would maybe just switch over to fabric liners all together since others are thinking this issue might be a result of the bedding choice. 

That's just my personal preference though, since alternative bedding options are too confusing of a debate for me. I have heard cedar and pine are the worst bedding choices, but my vet said never use cedar or aspen bedding. I went to a pet store and was told if you want to avoid the risks involved with any sort of wood shavings to go with newspaper bedding. Very confusing. If you change it often enough, fabric liners should be safe.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, any update? How is the little guy looking? Better I hope.


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

yeah sorry. Actually the reason for theinflamation was the pine bedding. He had some pine stuff inside and on the outside a small cut. the size of his pennis wont go back to little as I was told but at least he is peeing normally and there is no more infection and redness on the area.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I am glad to hear he is peeing normally and seems to be recovering! Hopefully you won't have any more problems.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Kennyreef (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks guys. he is doing better. today was bath time. he doesn't love it but he let me clean him with the tooth bush. But he love to play with the towel and bite it. to the point he didn't wanted to let go!!!!! and it was time to bath my other hedgie.

his thing is still big and weird but there is no more infection. maybe he is just a really luck guy if we see it that way ( the vet said) :lol:


----------

